# IVF - ivf 3 or 5 day transfer help please!



## melpearl (Oct 27, 2004)

i am on my second cycle of ICSI treatmen with the same clinic. last time i was advised to go for 5 day blastocyst transfer which i did and did fall pregnant but has ms at 6 weeks. this was costly emotionally and financially and it took me some time to recover.
i decided to try again and was advised to use a different protocol  and only have 5 eggs as opposed to last time which was 11. my dilemma is the consultant(different from before) is saying i should have 3 day transfer and not 5 as i stand a better chance of getting pregnant this way. the last attempt i was categorically told the opposite, reason being to choose stronger embryos that had split to right amount of cells as opposed to embryos that had or will fragment/not divide/not reach stage one. now i am told they can give me 3 embryos giving me a better chance of implantation. but surely if they haven't reached grade one, they cannot survive if they are put back on day three. i don't understand why i am being told i have more chance and don't wait until day 5. a nurse at the clinic has said that if i wait i may not have embryos to put back but i really don't want just have them put in on day 3 for that reason if i will MC.
help!!!
Mel


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It´s very difficult when you get what seems conflicting advice. Alot of centres will only go to blastocyst if there are 6 or more embryos and in that situation you have something to put bakc. The theory with fewer is it is better to put back earlier just in case the embryos would prefer to be in the natural environment and that will encourage them to continue and implantate. It´s a difficult one to decide on as I can see what you mean that if they stop dividing before day 5 and you have no embryos to put back at least you know. The thing to decide is what would you be most upset about: no embryos to put back at all or a negative preg test. Then make you decision.

Ruth


----------



## melpearl (Oct 27, 2004)

thank you
i have decided to go to day 5 implantation and hope for the best, i have 2 embryos that may make it to this time, which isn't as many as i would have hoped but i will keep hoping. since i have found this site i have spent most of my waking time on it! its lovely to see so many people helping eachother and reading about successful pregnancies. i haven't told many people what i am doing and my DP doesn't really know what to say about my concerns so this is great.
Mel x


----------

